# Anyone else wish the DM Campaign book was subscription only?



## Sigurd (Feb 11, 2007)

I really like burning sky so far. I've finished reading it and I want to start the game tomorrow.

I really like that Ryan used the dangers of a battlefield to make it a more controlled environment for 1st level chars. Good thinking.

Now with the lines drawn between what the players should and shouldn't know I am reconsidering the availability of the Campaign Book. I really like it but I'm worried my players will simply download everything thats free and sort it out when it gets to their hard drive.

Am I being too concerned or do other people share this thought?

Sigurd


----------



## Vanuslux (Feb 11, 2007)

As someone who will be buying the installments individually I'm rather glad the DM Campaign book is not subscription only.  I may not have even bought the first one if not for the Campaign book catching my interest.


----------



## crow81 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Restricting Player Access*

The way I solved this problem is by setting up a Yahoo group strictly for the campaign. I simply attach any player relevant files to the group and tell them to go there for the information. 

I told them not to go to the EN War of the Burning Sky link to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, the basic problem is a marketing one - it's the info in the Campaign Guide which spurs a lot of the sales.


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 12, 2007)

Vanuslux - I'd be content to make it available to anyone who bought an installment as well. I just sort of wish there was a barrier to my players disappointing themselves by reading too much.


Morrus - For what its worth, I understand.

My question would be though, as the the series gets more well known will the DM file availability have the same affect. At some point those who love the scenario will have to say "Oh make sure your players dont read such and such in the free download."

Both free files are generous and very very good. The players one is more exciting than the DM one anyway.


Sigurd


----------

